
Confronting anti-Asian discrimination during the coronavirus crisis - hhs
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/confronting-anti-asian-discrimination-during-the-coronavirus-crisis
======
gosuri
I think you'll see discrimination against any national whose country is having
big trouble with the virus. Like Italians and Italy.

